# HOLY $%^& ! Check out this NHRA crash vid



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

here it is

http://media.putfile.com/KoretskyVSAllen/640


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

:yikes: omg.... I hope both drivers came out ok....


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Unbelievable. I hope he survived the crash :yikes:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

OOPS! I forgot to Edit my post before I forgot.....YES, both survived. One was released from the hospital and I think the other was still being observed for some minor internal injuries....but both are OK. :thumbup:


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

Test_Engineer said:


> OOPS! I forgot to Edit my post before I forgot.....YES, both survived. One was released from the hospital and I think the other was still being observed for some minor internal injuries....but both are OK. :thumbup:


Yea I believe the injuries were rather minor too. I think the worst I heard was a possible bruised heart. No broken bones or anything. This is a quote from the driver of the destroyed car.

"I've seen a lot of things in my life, but if you asked me if I've seen a wreck worse than that one I don't think I could come up with one right now," Allen said. "I'm pretty beat up. I feel like I've been in a 100-round axe fight and I lost my axe in the first round. But I'm sitting here talking, and I don't have any broken bones. I feel very lucky."


----------



## johnewhite (Sep 3, 2005)

Maybe they need a barrier on the lane line between the two cars so they can't cross lanes. High enough that the drivers can see the top off the other car. Proably would take away from the spectators' view though.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Looks like the typical NHRA crash to me :dunno:


----------



## vaio76109 (Feb 3, 2005)

Whoa. My friend has a 7 second camaro. He was racing and the car he was racing crossed lanes infront of him, hit the guard rail. The guard rail flew out and his my frineds car and totalled it. He has it on video, but not online.

EDIT- http://www.prewitt.net/Images/DaytonaTireBlowGT3RSweblarge.wmv


----------

